
Things Hardly Anyone Knows About Nike - peter_d_sherman
https://www.businessinsider.com/history-of-nike-facts-about-its-50th-anniversary-2014-11
======
RocketSyntax
There's a best selling book on all of this called Shoe Dog. You can't walk
through an airport without seeing it. How is this "hardly anyone"

~~~
peter_d_sherman
That's just the title of the article, as conceived by its author, not me. Did
not know about "Shoe Dog". Sounds like a good book suggestion... will check it
out...

